# Oppo 980 Repair ?



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

One of my two faithful Oppo 980H's died yesterday; push the power button and no lights, no response. :crying:

I verified power cord was secure on both ends, power to the socket etc.

Since it is well out of warranty, I opened it up and found the culprit. 
An 8 pin IC at *circuit board position U501* (part# 1200P60, CPAC, 0740G) had fried. 

It had burned with enough intensity to cover the capacitor at circuit board position BC505 with soot. 

*1) Anyone know if Oppo still carrys replacement parts for the 980?* 
Either the IC (I am reasonably good with a soldering iron) or a replacement power board?

*2) Has anyone made a similar repair, what was the cost?*

*3) Of course, there is a CD stuck in it, does anyone know of a non-destructive way to remove it without power?*

Thanks in advance,
XEagleDriver


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd start with a call to Oppo. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Already emailed them, expect an answer once the work week starts.

XEagleDriver


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Cool, they've always had good support an I'm sure they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Without question OPPO is the place to go. Sorry that your OPPO is not working.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Well I was wrong, they did not even wait until Monday and the cost is reasonable! 
I knew I liked these guys!
XEagleDriver



> You can remove the bridge over the loader assembly by removing the two strips of tape and the two screws on each side of the loader. Remove the plastic bridge, retrieve the disc, and close it back up.
> 
> An Out of Warranty Repair for the DV-980H will cost $42.00 plus shipping to us. This fee will cover all parts, labor, and return shipping to domestic United States addresses. You can purchase an Out of Warranty Repair Service at: http://oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=RSDV980H
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

XEagleDriver said:


> Well I was wrong, they did not even wait until Monday and the cost is reasonable!
> I knew I liked these guys!
> XEagleDriver


Super!

I'm proud to be an Oppo owner and very pleased that we still have companies like this that takes great care of it's customers. It seems to be a dying tradition like a handshake deal. What an incredible consumer report indeed! Keep up the good work Oppo!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
OPPO has the finest Customer Service of any AV Company that I have ever encountered. Instead of spending all of their money on Marketing, OPPO devotes their Resources to R&D and unbelievably knowledgeable Customer Service Representatives.

All the more amazing is just how reasonably priced their products are. Products so good that Companies like Lexicon did nothing more than place a BDP-83 into a Metal Case, place a darker color visor over the Display and charge $3000 Dollars more than the BDP-83. Well they did also include RS-232 that was a 50 or 75 Dollar Option.... Lexicon got absolutely trashed by many in the AV Press for their actions on the BD-30.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

